# Haydn Trio



## MrCello

Hello all.

I play cello in a piano trio and we are thinking of entering a competition at USC.

It requires us to send recordings of two contrasting trios. We already have Mendelssohn's Piano Trio No. 1 in d minor already under our belts. We have worked on the Debussy Piano Trio No. 1 in G Major but only have 2/4 movements polished at this point.

We are now thinking that Debussy may not be too contrasting from Mendelssohn so we are now planning on picking up a Haydn trio (which would definitely be highly contrasting).

Which Haydn piano trio should we choose?

I'm really only familiar with No. 39 (Gypsy)

Thanks


----------



## Ukko

I have no idea what the judges in this competition are looking for, but if ensemble playing is important, no Haydn piano trio makes much sense as an entry. They are too piano-focused; the strings have not enough to do.


----------



## MrCello

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have no idea what the judges in this competition are looking for, but if ensemble playing is important, no Haydn piano trio makes much sense as an entry. They are too piano-focused; the strings have not enough to do.


Do you know any better classical trios? We can't do another romantic, and we don't have enough time to work on super difficult modern trios.


----------



## Ukko

You could look at the trios in Beethoven's Op. 70, see if one of them 'strikes your fancy'. One of them is well known, some or all of the judges will know it.


----------



## MrCello

I read on another site that Beethoven's trios are considered with other romantic pieces, while I disagree completely. I just want to stay away from any problems like that.


----------



## Webernite

Mozart wrote piano trios. I'm not very familiar with them, though.


----------



## Ukko

MrCello said:


> I read on another site that Beethoven's trios are considered with other romantic pieces, while I disagree completely. I just want to stay away from any problems like that.


I disagree too. So... you can look at Ernest Bloch, Three Nocturnes. They are rated at 'intermediate' difficulty, maybe you have time. Nice mood music.


----------



## Rasa

Haydn in E flat is rather good


*edit The last one, 45


----------



## jfmurray

Any of the Beethoven Op 1 Piano Trios are awesome -- I am a particular fan of Op 1 No 2 in G Major, but it is not easy.
Mozart's piano trios are gems, and many say he really invented the genre. 
Re. Haydn - the cello feels less essential in most and the piano definitely dominates (as a pianist, I don't mind too much).
My favorite Haydn trios, in my opinion, are in E major (Hob XV: 28), C major (Hob XV: 27), G Major (the Gypsy Rondo one) (Hob XV: 25), and the lovely one in Ab major (Hob XV: 14). 
Good luck!


----------

